# HELP!!! 09 brute force 750 i underwater



## Bambino (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunk the ship. I stalled in water. had friend pull me out and air intake was fuul. Whats the procedure, what should I do?

Thanks

Dean


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps
check this link out . its under quick links . it tells all . hope it helps


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

follow those directions and welcome to the ticking time bomb club.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## Bambino (Mar 28, 2010)

Am I dumb to not completely tear this thing down. Sales man at the dealership says he did it three times last year.Dropped his oil every time and keeps on going. I am just worried about piston/ring damage or rods. Water was not clean.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Bambino said:


> Am I dumb to not completely tear this thing down. Sales man at the dealership says he did it three times last year.Dropped his oil every time and keeps on going. I am just worried about piston/ring damage or rods. Water was not clean.


 
Clean it good, Flush it.... Just as the how to says and see what happens..

If its bad, well, Damage is already done.

Hope it works out for ya.. Keep us posted


----------



## Bambino (Mar 28, 2010)

Now i've got the F 1 code flashing. I can here the fuel pump when ignition is turned on. Tried ignition on and off twice. Disconnected the battery. Where is the angle sensor so I can check it? 

Thanks for the help so far. Hope this works. Just changed brands from Honda, so far not to happy, only 20 k on the brute and now this. Been underwater hundreds of times with the Honda. I did have a giant S**t eatin grin for the 20 k though. Need it back. 

Dean


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Is the Brute snorkled?

A Honda and a Brute are not the same machines at all. Sink a Honda, drain the airbox and go. The Brutes do not like water, and require a few things to be used that way. I agree, You'll have the Brute Force grin tho!!!!

Follow the sunk quad steps and see. 

Im not sure about the rollover sensors location (I guess I need to be) I was thinking they are diff from th FI and SRA carb'd bikes? IDK, I'm sure someone will chime in shortly.


----------



## Bambino (Mar 28, 2010)

not snorkled, couldn't find seafoam today either. Going with the oil changes now and see what happens. Thanks for the helpp so far 650Brute.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Rollover sensor is at the back of the box under the seat where the tail light would be. It's the big one mouted to the back in the center. The relays just clip on but it's mounted good to that back wall.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> Rollover sensor is at the back of the box under the seat where the tail light would be. It's the big one mouted to the back in the center. The relays just clip on but it's mounted good to that back wall.


 
I thought there was a pic on here, I looked and couldnt find it. Masher, Same location on the SRA bikes?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a pic somewhere but I'm too buzzed to find it too. I'm not sure on the SRA. Where is phree at when you need him. He can find it quick.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> There is a pic somewhere but I'm too buzzed to find it too. I'm not sure on the SRA. Where is phree at when you need him. He can find it quick.


 
I know, Right....


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Bambino said:


> not snorkled, couldn't find seafoam today either. Going with the oil changes now and see what happens. Thanks for the helpp so far 650Brute.


 If u cant find seafoam u can use marvel mystery oil.seafoam is best but mystery oil is second choice.


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

you can also use stright dielse fule!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Wal Mart and Autozone both have the foam.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sea foam is the shiz nizzle


----------



## Bambino (Mar 28, 2010)

went to Wal-mart, no foam, I am in Canada probably not the massive walmarts you have in the states. Any ways, Got it fired, 5 oil changes before gold came out. What about the diffs? Are they vented. Will ride tomorrow for 1/2 hour and drop oil again. F1 warning was the air box sensor not being fully clipped in from when I checked the throttle bodies. Got her figured and so far looks and sounds good.

Thanks for all the help today, had a solid 6 beer for stress relief after all the oil changes. Hopefully this motor still has some distance in her. Will see this week and next weekend. Gotta look for some 29.5 Outlaws and a snorkel setup I guess.26" Outlaws now from the old Honda.

Popped my Brute Force cherry I guess, goes where a Honda has never been.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad you got her up and ready to eat. Just keep an ear out for wear going on inside the ticking time bomb.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea bro, If you plan on playin like that, a snorkle is a MUST. I know where an 08 with about 12 hr sits right now, seiezed up.... Cos' he didn't wanna cut "plastic".

Anyway, Congrats. I'd still look for some seafoam, and I'd run some in the gas too. Drop the oil a few more times. Hopefully you will be ok.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

650Brute said:


> I know, Right....


 
i was out actually riding for once! 
few vids uploaded in a bit.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> i was out actually riding for once!
> few vids uploaded in a bit.


Nice,.. Can't wait to see em!!!!:rockn::rockn:


----------

